# Koi-Auktion auf Kabel 1



## Teichforum.info (3. Dez. 2006)

Am 02. 12. 2006 war bei einem Koi-Großhändler eine Koi-Auktion für Händler. Koi in der Größe von 35 cm bis 70 cm konnten dort ersteigert werden. Viele Koihändler waren dort und haben auch schöne Koi ersteigert. Darunter war ein Ki-Utsuri 50 – 55 cm, in Show-Qualität, den wir auch gerne gehabt hätten. Wir  haben auch mehrere große Koi ab 50 cm ersteigert.  Ein Fernsehteam hat die Versteigerung, das rausfangen, presentieren, verladen der Koi gefilmt. Mit einer Spezialkamera wurden auch unter Wasser Aufnahmen von Koi gemacht. Die von uns ersteigerten Koi finden Sie auf  www.oldenburg-koi.de unter Neue Koi.
Wir werden noch einen Bericht und mehrere Fotos auf unserer Homepage www.koi-information.de einstellen.

*Diese Versteigerung wird am 09. 01. 2007 im Fernsehen auf Kabel 1 veröffentlicht.*


Gruß

M.Marx


www.oldenburg-koi.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Dez. 2006)

Hallo bin neu im forum,aber super für die info.Habe das letzte mal einen
super Bericht und bilder von josef Bertram gesehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Jan. 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

der Termin steht fest, der Film Abenteuer Alltag, Luxusfische unterm Hammer kommt um 17.15 Uhr auf Kabel 1


Gruß
M.Marx


www.koi-information.de


----------

